# Some new ones for the year



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I finally got some paint sprayed for the year. I enjoy making lures, but dread shooting paint. I just don't have the patience to do it. 
The crankbaits are all thru wired. 





















These gliders turned out better than I hoped for. They weigh right at 5.5 ounces and really dance. I have quite a few more lures to paint, but just can't find the time or patience to get to them. Hope you like them.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cutt'em,

Love the baits...nice to see your posts again. Love the black/silver/gold

MS


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Very nice Jack. The bottom two cranks are my faves.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

They look sweet man...we need to do some fishing together sometime! I ran the new bait in PI with Joel this weekend....It thumped like mad.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice baits, the first bait my fav.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent work. I like every one of them. Can't wait to see firsthand how those gliders perform for you!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice, I really like those crankbaits!


jeremy


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Sweet looking lures Mark, I really like the orange/yellow crank with the gold scales. Looks like a musky killer!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I actually got to painting again tonight. I got a couple more painted and when they get done turning, I'll post em up.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, so here are the new ones that just got done turning. The first two only run about 2 feet deep and made for one lake in particular. I got lazy on the one and just sprayed some black and put gold flake in the etex. 










The next one is a copy of H2O's hardhead. I made it smaller than the ones that he makes and wanted to add some prizm to the body for flash. I'm excited to see how this one does this year. 










The last one is a repaint of a manta and probably the best looking paint job that I"ve done. I'm happy with the way this one turned out.










Sorry for the crappy pics, but I'm tired and need to get some sleep. Oh, the joys of night turn!!


----------

